# New to ownership/leasing.....



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the hf!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new horse.  Feel free to jump in anytime. There are lots of friendly folks on here who will be glad to help you in any way. .


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there and welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of horse ownership  prepare to never have any money lol

feel free to ask anything you like. there are plenty of people on here who are more than willing to help


----------

